# Pier fishing



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Going pier fishing in a week or so. What should I expect to catch and which pier on the grand strand should I go on?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tiny croaker, skates, dogfish, whiting, bluefish. Depends on what the water temp does.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Honestly Just wait a couple more weeks.
$7-$10 a day at the piers is not worth it right now, unless you really want to get out and don't feel like getting sand in everything.
I'm holding off until weekend after next and I have a year pass. 

Pick the closest pier to you and start from there. None are truly better than the others. Some are longer and better for spanish like Springmaid and Apache, some are shorter but have better bottom like 2nd Ave does, Garden City has the best bar but is shorter and tall, Apache is the place to be if you want to learn to fish for kings.
Don't know nothing about surfside or Cherry grove so I'll keep my mouth shut on those.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

2nd avenue pier is great for bottom fishing , great people own and fish it . It also produces fish............They have a nice open air restaurant / bar to enjoy aswell.


----------



## hobbit12271980 (Mar 24, 2015)

Was a apache pier Saturday and only saw two skates caught


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

dollarbill said:


> 2nd avenue pier is great for bottom fishing , great people own and fish it . It also produces fish............They have a nice open air restaurant / bar to enjoy aswell.


isn't that where the wild hogs biker gang hangs out?


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

Daprez ? Daprez of what ? Lol i request a name change please lol you know people read these these forums right ? People that dont know better might actually think there is some kind of gang or whatever at 2nd av. Which there is not ! Its a good pier to take family and kids ..


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

When I lived on the coast 2nd Avenue was by far my favorite pier to fish. So much structure around that pier.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

I was caught a pair of women's underwear off of Springmaid Pier , (no joke) so you never know!


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

hows the pier fishing been in the last week? picking up any?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Colton Spear said:


> hows the pier fishing been in the last week? picking up any?


There are some fish now, but it's not hot action yet. Any day now.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

surffishingsc said:


> I was caught a pair of women's underwear off of Springmaid Pier , (no joke) so you never know!


Did they look like a ribbon fish or a large flounder?


----------

